# Grace period for vacating an apartment on completion of the tenancy



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the grace period that is allowed to the tenant for vacating an apartment on completion of the tenancy contract before eviction in Dubai?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> What is the grace period that is allowed to the tenant for vacating an apartment on completion of the tenancy contract before eviction in Dubai?


To my knowledge there is no "grace" period. The best you can do is work something out with the LL. If the LL has found a tenant you can rule out negotiating extra time. If not, then maybe the LL will agree to a "per day" charge which you may have to hand over in advance or can be deducted from your deposit with the LL. 

I have never heard of anyone being evicted. "Eviction" might mean court for you. If any of the utilities (cooling system?) are in the LL's name more than likely the schedule cut off date would be the first day following the scheduled last day of your tenancy. 

If it's a matter of needing extra time to move into another apartment/villa you may have to store your belongings and take a funished apartment until the move in date.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I guess when you sign the contract, it indicates the date which is expected to hand over to your LL so better prepare beforehand


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

The renewal or none renewal of your contract must be in writing at least 90 days prior to the end of it. If the LL don´t want to renew your contract it can only be done due to certain reasons like selling or using the property by himself. If you for instance don´t pay your rent he can evict you only with the court. The LL is not allowed to cut you off from water and electricity!

I can not tell you how long it finally take till they cut you off the network, I think it will depend on the circumstances!

But why are you asking this...?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rutilius said:


> What is the grace period that is allowed to the tenant for vacating an apartment on completion of the tenancy contract before eviction in Dubai?


There is no grace period. You need to move out of the apartment on the day that the tenancy contract runs out.

However, you need to make sure that you have provided notice to the landlord, else you will be liable for the rent until such time that he finds a new tenant.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> The renewal or none renewal of your contract must be in writing at least 90 days prior to the end of it. If the LL don´t want to renew your contract it can only be done due to certain reasons like selling or using the property by himself. If you for instance don´t pay your rent he can evict you only with the court. The LL is not allowed to cut you off from water and electricity!
> 
> I can not tell you how long it finally take till they cut you off the network, I think it will depend on the circumstances!
> 
> But why are you asking this...?


More than likely the utilities are in the tenant's name, and only the tenant can disconnect the services. If the utilities are in the LLs name he certainly can disconnect them if the tenant overstays.


----------

